# Progynova and Climaval



## COOKIESTEW (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi 


I have previously been on progynova and my meds have been delivered today and they have changed to Climaval, is this a cheaper version of progynova?


Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

This is just a different brand of the same generic drug (estradiol valerate). Basically they are exactly the same just different names  No idea if there is a significant cost difference with these, all depends on where you have sourced them from? It is possible that your supplier has got a cheaper deal with Climival and has now switched. (We switch 'brands' in hospital all the time on cost basis)

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## COOKIESTEW (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for your reply xx


----------

